# Tragic fire at dog show - dogs pulled from van



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Dogs pulled from burning van .....


Happened Monday at a kennel club show in San Jose, CA., a little close to home. Several members of my DTC trialed there over the weekend and one of our trainers was judging. From what was discussed at the club last night, there were more than the two dogs mentioned inside the van and the "kennel" were actually plastic crates which melted. There were pics of those on the news last night. The two dogs which were most severely burned were not expected to survive but couldn't confirm last night.


Thoughts and prayers go out for the owners and handlers of all the dogs involved. Kudos to all who involved in rescuing and getting the dogs out.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I hadn't heard about this, how sad.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Here's the video: Show Dogs Get Trapped In Burning San Jose Van


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

how does a van just ignite? 

Do you think it was hot enough in San Jose to use air conditioning? Could they have left the air on in the van and could that have started the fire? 

How horrible.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

The weather was pretty comfortable on Monday, but with five dogs in the back of that van, I could see them running the AC. That was a three day show and the van was inside the grounds in an area where usually folks staying overnight and/or with multiple dogs set up in their RVs/mobile homes.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Thats horrible!! I'm gonna go hug my furballs now. I hope those two who are worse make it.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh man, if I were there, I would have bawled hearing the dogs screaming for help.... :-/

My heart and prayers go out to the puppies and their mommas....


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Poor babies!!

I hope the dogs make it and hope all goes well for everyone else!


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

That is just so awful - those poor dogs...


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

How terribly sad. I sure hope those two dogs survive. Bless their hearts.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

An email on a list I belong to said that the fire investigators said the van hadn't been running or anything, they believed it was electrical in nature.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I almost would hope that they would have euthanized the two dogs if they were that bad off. I mean, burns are so painful. It seems like if the crate was melted on the dogs, the dogs chances are pretty slim anyway. I just hate it when they keep the dog going for two or three days and then it dies anyway. Nothing should suffer like that.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I posted an updated thread, one of the two dogs had to be PTS, and the other pup hasn't been PTS as of yet so they are trying their best with that pup.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

I live in San Jose and it really wasn't hot. The highs were about 60 degrees...maybe. We have a gift from Alaska coming in and it's been cool.

It still sucks though, I bet the air conditioning was on as even 6O degrees can make it hot in a van if your dogs are in crates.


----------

